# -Rochester- Cigar Smoke Easy @ Lucky Eagle Casino 09/26/09



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the largest cigar event in the state of WA, put on annualy. I'm gonna make it out this year and hope to see some fellow puffers there!

Cigar Smoke Easy - The Largest Cigar Event in the Pacific Northwest

:smoke2: :woohoo: :ss


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the heads up, im in for sure


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Bam! Ordered me and Mortanis's tickets for this today. Super excited for this :smoke:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

:bump2:

This is tomorrow!! Super stoked.


----------

